# Pope Shenouda III



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Pope Shenouda III passed away today. Condolences to all Egyptians


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

aykalam said:


> Pope Shenouda III passed away today. Condolences to all Egyptians


I'm not a "religious" guy, and I definitely did disagree with some of his opinions, but it is a tragic loss that's coming in a critical timing..........

May he rest in peace........


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

Did anyone hear about the three days off for christians that Tantawy declared? Just double checking...

He was a great man and we are all saddened, my mother in law told us and we are all stunned.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=q25fAkpXchk


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

DeadGuy said:


> I'm not a "religious" guy, and I definitely did disagree with some of his opinions, but it is a tragic loss that's coming in a critical timing..........
> 
> May he rest in peace........


 
I have nothing to add but would like also to give my condolances. May he rest in peace.


----------



## Qsw (Feb 1, 2012)

I don't know much about him, but he seems to have been a principled leader who earned the respect of many good people. May he rest in peace.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

This in Abbaseya today

‫??????? ?? ???? ?????? ????? "???????????"‬‎ - YouTube


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Ministry of Health: 

3 killed inside Abbaseya Cathedral due to stampede and 30 injured due to suffocation, low blood pressure, while paying tribute to Pope Shenouda


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

a decent guy who could have helped this country turn the corner had he lived a few years longer.
I hope his successor will be as good as him


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

a decent guy? i am sorry to open my mouth and I know so many of you will shut it after but Pope Shenouda was by far more than a decent guy....He was a loving caring man who gave his life to God and to so many people.
His successor will follow in his footsteps...


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

I would like to keep the thread apolitical, if that's OK with everyone. Many are in mourning in Egypt so I'm respecting that. For now.


----------



## marimar (Feb 9, 2011)

A sad time not just for Christians but for many here in Egypt and around the world. Catching a glimpse of the tributes in the Cathedral last night, is it usual for a body to be laid in state like this?, I must admit it's the first time I have seen someone who has died being positioned sitting up to be viewed. I'm not condemning or meaning to be disrespectful but just curious.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

marimar said:


> A sad time not just for Christians but for many here in Egypt and around the world. Catching a glimpse of the tributes in the Cathedral last night, is it usual for a body to be laid in state like this?, I must admit it's the first time I have seen someone who has died being positioned sitting up to be viewed. I'm not condemning or meaning to be disrespectful but just curious.




One of my staff has asked the same question.

I wonder if he has been put in this position so that people can see him without queuing up to walk past a coffin. Maybe a speed thing get the mourners in and out asap


----------



## Milouk84 (Mar 17, 2012)

MaidenScotland said:


> One of my staff has asked the same question.
> 
> I wonder if he has been put in this position so that people can see him without queuing up to walk past a coffin. Maybe a speed thing get the mourners in and out asap


hello everyone,

what I know is that it's the same idea like putting the body in a coffin, but for longer time (3 days ) and to make it easier to go in and out. What I'm sure of, is that the same thing happened with pope Kyrellos (who was before pope Shenouda). Christians also had three days off at that time.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

https://twitter.com/#!/adamakary/status/181785708112003072/photo/1


----------

